# which is best



## charrelizabeth (Nov 19, 2013)

I want to start stamping after seeing good designs on YouTube wich brands would you recommend to be the best stamping plates polishes ect please help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatyQ (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm a fan of metallic shades, they are quite popular this season. But it depends on mood &amp; outfit of course)
more ideas can take from here - http://alotideas.com/the-hottest-top-10-nail-designs-2015/


----------



## Hopper (Aug 11, 2015)

Nowadays me too using a metallic shades and i think this is the best idea for you. You just remember ocolor contrast on your mind when you go to apply this


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, metallic shades are best.


----------



## Hopper (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes Marrymemakeup.... If anyone want's get some  ideas about nail designs then i just suggest you to a web page which is totally related to nail designs.. I think this page is helpful for you to take some ideas 

http://www.womenzstuf.com/summer-nail-designs-best-ideas/


----------

